# need some fiberglass work on my cat



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

it rubbed some gel coat off on the trailer PM me Prices to repair or any recomondations thanks Chad


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry, I just couldn't let it go. It's a weakness


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Use Craig from Custom Craft Fiberglass. Best in town guaranteed. 

850-712-1727


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Call Big mike's Fiberglass.....it's hard to get him to commit to a price upfront, but he does good work......


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Call Big mike's Fiberglass.....it's hard to get him to commit to a price upfront, but he does good work......


+1 for Big Mike's

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tom Kennedy at Patriot Yacht Services or Big Mikes.

Tom just finished a gel coat repair for me that was allot worse than yours. The entire boat looks like new now.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

www.patriotyachtservices.com


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone have bigmikes number?


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

850-206-4499 That's Big Mike's # He does great work!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Does anyone have bigmikes number?


 http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ass-has-moved-into-their-new-location-105414/

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Chad,

If you don't get with Mike, I can take care of this repair for you. You in the $200-$400 rainge repair from what I can see in the phot'o's. Must see up close to confirm.


----------

